# Jobs that no longer exist.



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2018)

Or if they do, they are far and few between.

Elevator operators.......


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 22, 2018)

Gas station attendant.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 22, 2018)

Movie ushers.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Movie ushers.



Aunt Bea...love this photo. Looks very similar to the uniforms I wore when I worked as an usher.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Aunt Bea...love this photo. Looks very similar to the uniforms I wore when I worked as an usher.


I was one also..


----------



## DaveA (Jan 22, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 47582



I guess we're behind the times here in southeastern Mass.. We still have the "meter maids" in our downtown area.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 22, 2018)

Fading fast if not gone:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 22, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Aunt Bea...love this photo. Looks very similar to the uniforms I wore when I worked as an usher.





Ken N Tx said:


> I was one also..



Was that one of those jobs where if the uniform fit you got the job or did you have to buy your uniform out of your wages?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Was that one of those jobs where if the uniform fit you got the job or did you have to buy your uniform out of your wages?


If it ever came close, you got the job!! You where not allowed to sit down,my back was killing me after the first 8 hour shift!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 22, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> If it ever came close, you got the job!! You where not allowed to sit down,my back was killing me after the first 8 hour shift!!



It seems like a lot of jobs had little rules like that and in those days we were green enough to put up with them.  Still I would think that being an usher would get some points with the other kids in your circle and be a prestigious job.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> It seems like a lot of jobs had little rules like that and in those days we were green enough to put up with them.  Still I would think that being an usher would get some points with the other kids in your circle and be a prestigious job.


And some chicks!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Was that one of those jobs where if the uniform fit you got the job or did you have to buy your uniform out of your wages?



Oh no. I was still in school and was paid 50 cents an hour. Uniform fit pretty good. Had lots of friends as I got five free passes a week to hand out.:sentimental:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 22, 2018)

Typewriter Repair

I remember in the year 2000 a man in the office where I was working used a typewriter to type his own documents, and we had a hard time finding someone to repair it.  After paying the bill TPTB told him too either learn to use a computer or pay for repairs out of his pocket. He was stubborn and very anti-computer, but a few years after I left I stopped in and OMG he was using a computer and loved it!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## JaniceM (Jan 22, 2018)

How about doctors that made house calls


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 22, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Aunt Bea...love this photo. Looks very similar to the uniforms I wore when I worked as an usher.



This makes me grateful I was a lifeguard and swimming instructor.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 22, 2018)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 47584



Sorry but I have to ask-  what is it that they are doing????


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> How about doctors that made house calls


My Doc makes house calls, he calls his house in Hawaii, he calls his house in Florida..


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> Sorry but I have to ask-  what is it that they are doing????



Can anyone answer Janice’s question? My guess is some type of stock market.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2018)

Commodities Futures Stock (???)


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 23, 2018)

These two jobs have been eliminated in our town.  Automated, except for one truck driver.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> These two jobs have been eliminated in our town.  Automated, except for one truck driver.
> 
> View attachment 47623



Ditto ...smart meters


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 23, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Typewriter Repair
> 
> I remember in the year 2000 a man in the office where I was working used a typewriter to type his own documents, and we had a hard time finding someone to repair it.  After paying the bill TPTB told him too either learn to use a computer or pay for repairs out of his pocket. He was stubborn and very anti-computer, but a few years after I left I stopped in and OMG he was using a computer and loved it!



Have a relative that used to do typewriter repair. 
Yes, he had to make the switch and train as to how to fix newer machines as fax, copiers, etc. Didn't fix computers, but of course, had to learn how to use one to run the business.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 3, 2018)

I was an elevator operator once for 4 long hours.  That job really sucks big time.  I was in the Navy at the time, and you don't just quit.


----------



## jujube (Feb 3, 2018)

The Public Health official (it was always a lady) who came to your house and put a "quarantine" sign on the door when someone had scarlet fever or something of the ilk.  She was always dressed in a suit, looked stern and carried a big "important" purse.  

Thus the rope-skipping chant:

"Call for the doctor, call for the nurse,
call for the lady with the alligator purse!"


----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2018)

During WW2, these were displayed in the window of a family who had lost a close member of the family in the war.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 4, 2018)

*I remember back in the late 70's taking a class in keypunch operating. From when early computers used the punch cards.

*


----------



## Granny B. (Feb 4, 2018)

The Fuller Brush man


Also, door-to-door encyclopedia or vacuum salesman.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 21, 2018)

Onion Sellers


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 21, 2018)




----------

